# How do I price this?



## kid-surf (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of selling my Vision Daw (visiondaw.com). But I am PC illiterate and don't know what it's worth. I think it's, like, 3 years old..? Is it worth anything? I spent (I think?) $3,400 at the time, I know it's not worth that now. Maybe you PC guys can give me a guesstimate. 

What specs would I need to gather from it to know what it's worth?

I've hardly used it, so I'm thinking, if it's worth anything, I'd rather put that toward a guitar amp or a surfboard. 

Thanks...


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 19, 2009)

Time flies...huh? :D

Well, I can't get a very big amp for $75. I could maybe buy a surfboard-leash or some wax with $75. Maybe a beach towel... :D

Ok, I'll keep it. Thanks for the thoughts, guys...

BTW - Isn't it crazy how our hardware (pre amps, mics, and such) are worth the same or MORE than when we bought them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think Jay was entirely serious!

What are the specs? It may be worth putting in a new board, processor, and memory. Those rack cases are expensive, and by the time you add the fans and so on it might be worth just sticking the old stuff in a $30 case and selling it on its own.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, post teh specs, there is no such thing... "how much is the Chevy worth?" without any mentioning of specs.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 19, 2009)

That's right, but of course there's a hint: it's three years old - which is age 60 in computer years. A 60-year-old man is still in his prime and capable of doing everything he always could. But he's not going to make the Olympic weightlifting team, and that's what we ask of our computers.


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 19, 2009)

Right, Nick. If I stated I had a 3 year old Chevy _____, we could guesstimate its value close enough to bestow wisdom on the stooge (me). Which, you guys did. Appears it's not worth the effort. If I could sell this thing and buy a new stick (surfboard) then it may be attractive. A new stick is $650 + tax...add some wax...pray for waves.

When I mentioned being PC illiterate, that's exactly what I meant. I'm so illiterate (in regards to PC - not Mac) that I wouldn't know how to get to/find the specs and/or which specs were of value. Yep, really. Mac? No problem.

With my PC's, all I've ever done with them is turn them on and load them up. No tinkering AT ALL.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 19, 2009)

kid-surf @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Right, Nick. If I stated I had a 3 year old Chevy _____, we could guesstimate its value close enough to bestow wisdom on the stooge (me). Which, you guys did. Appears it's not worth the effort. If I could sell this thing and buy a new stick (surfboard) then it may be attractive. A new stick is $650 + tax...add some wax...pray for waves.
> 
> When I mentioned being PC illiterate, that's exactly what I meant. I'm so illiterate (in regards to PC - not Mac) that I wouldn't know how to get to/find the specs and/or which specs were of value. Yep, really. Mac? No problem.
> 
> With my PC's, all I've ever done with them is turn them on and load them up. No tinkering AT ALL.



Don't feel bad. I have one sitting here in my studio for almost 2 years and I have yet to try to integrate it. Every night before I leave my studio I look at it and think "maybe tomorrow."

In the morning when I go into my studio I look at it and think "nah."


----------



## handz (Jun 19, 2009)

I have not any experience with vision DAW but in these days situation is not as critical as it was in the golden computer age 10 years ago - I have PC almost 2,5 years old and Im still capable to play all the new games and use all my favorite aps, this wont be true 10 years ago.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jun 19, 2009)

Like a car in the chop shop...you might find that the parts are worth more individually that the whole. The ONLY reason why that would not be true is that this Vision DAW was built for basically one purpose and its components were usually optimized for that purpose. 

So yeah...probably in the hundreds...not thousands. 

But yes...the rack case alone would be worth probably the most, ironically.

So...I will up Jay and bid $76 for it. :D


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 19, 2009)

Brian Ralston @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Like a car in the chop shop...you might find that the parts are worth more individually that the whole. The ONLY reason why that would not be true is that this Vision DAW was built for basically one purpose and its components were usually optimized for that purpose.
> 
> So yeah...probably in the hundreds...not thousands.
> 
> ...



Hey I didn't bid on it! I have one here I am willing to sell.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, at the new price of $3,400 new (even back then) I'd guess it's not only the basic hardware but maybe a few kinda additional equipment that's still worth something compared to the more "common" things like CPU or RAM. It may even be that some software or software bundle came with it. Ok, building takes some but not the major part.

Below $1000 is also my guess, but if you got a really nice audio interface in it, it may reach that limit.

I guess it already has WinXP on it?


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 20, 2009)

Brian -- do I hear $76.01.....!!!!!? :D


Jay -- maybe we should just trade. :D


PB -- I think there may be some additional parts that may be worth something. Is an RME card worth anything today? Yep has WinXP on it.


Thanks homies!


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 20, 2009)

Well... Actually I'm not having the time to rip your PC virtually apart from another continent. So my best guess is, find out what's exactly in it (you got an invoice/order confirmation perhaps that's listing it?), what parts or sotware on it you want to keep and then we could perhaps. Maybe they guys at Vision DAW will help you with that if you write a nice and friendly email to them.

I'm not sure they'd buy it back from you, but it may be worth at least to ask for an offer. I'd bet you get a tiny bit more at ebay though, but you have to calculate sales fee in there also.

If you're left without any clue from either you could try to sift through the device manager to find some infos, very detailed infos also by typing "msinfo32" into the command line albeit sometimes too cryptic perhaps.


----------



## Lunatique (Jun 22, 2009)

Three years may not be as long as you think it is if your original purchase was of cutting-edge components and specs. You could probably get about 1/3 of the original price, but you must find out the specs, which is easy. Go to the desktop, right-click on My Computer, and click Properties--it should be right there.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd be happy (because I have some old machines), but I'd be very surprised if anyone would pay $1100 for a 3-year-old Windows machine, Lunatique.


----------



## Lunatique (Jun 22, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> I'd be happy (because I have some old machines), but I'd be very surprised if anyone would pay $1100 for a 3-year-old Windows machine, Lunatique.



What if the machine is 64-bit with double quadcore and tons of RAM? Wait, that's not possible because it would've cost him way more than 3K back then if the machine was that fast. OK, you're right.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 22, 2009)

The RME card is worth something. Probably more than the computer.

I'd be curious to find out what kind of chip or chips it has in it. Also, what kind of RME card it is.

best,

Jose


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll bid $76.02 for just the RME card

....ummmmm, what RME card is it? :lol:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 22, 2009)

Again, I hope he gets $3600, Lunatique!


----------



## Hal (Jun 22, 2009)

am kinda of interested..
specs pls
this is what you have to do step by step its easy

1-turn on ur machine 
2-go to start menu in the main toolbar
3-Press control panel
4-choose the system icon

here you are every thing is written in front of you
the operating system,the version,the processor and the RAM.

well lets hope for an 8 core


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 24, 2009)

Do I hear $76.03..? Anyone...? 


Ok cool, now I know where to go and what to look for. I'll check it out. Thanks dudes! I'll be back with the results..


----------



## madbulk (Jun 24, 2009)

A photo would be helpful too, Kid. As mentioned, the case.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 1, 2009)

Finally checked it out...
------
System:

Widows XP home

Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz
2.00 GB of RAM

RME HDSP 9652
------












And since my "stick" (one of them) was in there I snapped a pic for Nick.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 1, 2009)

How long have you had a leash on your stick?

Never mind, don't answer...


----------



## madbulk (Jul 1, 2009)

Always had a problem with these cases. My youngest would steal that key and that would be the end of that.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 1, 2009)

You know...I'd really hate to lose my stick. 

Not to mention: Without a leash your stick could be smashed between a couple of ocean boulders...and who wants that?


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 1, 2009)

madbulk @ Wed Jul 01 said:


> Always had a problem with these cases. My youngest would steal that key and that would be the end of that.



Yeah, I guess I'm dumb that way...I leave both keys on the same ring.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 1, 2009)

BTW -- Nick

If I lose one stick, I've got another. Chicks dig guys with more than one stick.


----------



## _taylor (Jul 1, 2009)

kid-surf @ Wed Jul 01 said:


>




Man that's small! You must be pretty good. 

The 3 times I've tried surfing, I made the mistake of trying on a small board . Finally I rented a big old 10 footer.. made all the difference.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know what your machines are worth, but the Pentium D is a dual-core processor. These days we're on to dual quads, but a dual-core isn't useless.


----------

